

One man hears Wi-Fi wherever he walks - bhartzer
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/one-man-hears-wifi-wherever-he-walks-9858488.html

======
Someone1234
Pleasantly surprised, I was expecting this to be an article about so called
"Electromagnetic hypersensitivity." Or some other pseudo-real condition.

~~~
bhartzer
I was, too, surprised to see that the hearing is helped with an app that uses
bluetooth.

